# ,  / > Yaesu >  FTL-2011

## Ven

dev   SQL ??? :: 
   .

----------


## Ven

!

----------


## Ware



----------


## UA6XIE

,  ...   :Wink:

----------


## Mmbubo Mmbembu

> ..   ,  ,    ,  50W. ?


    ?

----------


## UA9JOE

18                   -                    9      9           12??  1269   .

----------


## R1ZK

> ...  ,  ...


  ?     ?

----------


## ru9tr

ua9ssb !   28-03-04.

----------


## RW4HRE

> /.


    --   ,   .   :Very Happy:  

            145.

----------


## ra9sd

VR3002?   .  100 CTCSS   +/- 0.7kHz

----------


## Valeriy-s

Vertex FTL-2011.
     "2".    ,  ,    .
 " "    +  5.     "--"  "CL".       .
  , ,   .    .       .      4.00 .        ,      .

      12  24-?
 :

   :


         .

73!

----------


## ut5vf

.  .,   .

----------


## Tom Motorola

*Valeriy-s*
"      Vertex         Clone SW (7   ,   . Up)  Clone Data (8  - . Down).
      "YAESU\VERTEX "      R1=20 (     Clone Data)  R2=3,3 (   Clone SW ,       ).

""    :
-     /    "" (  Canal1  Mon).
-   CH1,  Mon  ,      Clone SW.
- CH1  Mon  ,   CH4 -     Clone Data.

 ,          7-8  4-6  COM- (.  )."
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...hlight=ftl2011

----------


## Valeriy-s

*UA9JOE*
,     .


  .
              ,      "--"  "CL",    /          ((((( 

      ,     4,98 . (     ,        )

----------


## UA9JOE

.

----------


## Tom Motorola

*Valeriy-s*
  ""         (Clone SW)   +9V( 2+3),  2-8   .      3  +9V.    . "      "YAESU\VERTEX "      R1=20 (     Clone Data)  R2=3,3 (   Clone SW ,       )".

----------


## R8QAA

.    -      .    . .

----------


## Tom Motorola

*715*
1.     ST-868-01
2.       .
3.  .
   ?  FTL 2011 http://www.cqham.ru/conn_ftlx011.htm

----------


## Tom Motorola

*715*
     ,     PTT  .

----------


## Tom Motorola

*715*
 /. VERTEX FTL-2011    .   .       .

----------


## Tom Motorola

*715*
  Yaesu http://forum.qrz.ru/showthread.php?t=21390
             FM.

----------


## R8QAA

alrecht em 200.  .     2011  ?

----------


## NICK_BNP

VERTEX FTL-1011.
      20w.
  ?

.

----------


## US5IVZ

> VERTEX FTL-1011.
>       20w.
>   ?
> 
> .


  ! :Super:   ,   ,  (  ,,CTSS, ).   -  .

----------


## Tom Motorola

*715*,   ,     -,        , .

----------


## Tom Motorola

*715*, ,     1   j20006   Q2501. ,   .            .

----------


## ra9sd

...

----------


## R8QAA

> .  .   ,     .mon  .  ?


   ?

----------


## R8QAA

> *715*, ,    . ,      144-146 ?


 ,  .           .

----------


## R8QAA

> MON  .


    .

----------


## Tom Motorola

*UI9QAM*, http://www.cqham.ru/ftp/vertex.zip

----------


## R8QAA

. .  .       .    cl  1.   ,  cl   .          cl  1.     1 5.      ,    .   -  .      20?

----------


## Tom Motorola

*UI9QAM*,         ,         .      ,   .     ,          - http://www.cqham.ru/ftprog.htm
 FTL 2011 - http://www.cqham.ru/conn_ftlx011.htm

----------


## CQ SPASE

!   yaesu ftl 7011    12 ,             (L)          ,         ()     (2)  (L),    - ,   http://yo4hfu.dmon.com/yaesu/YaesuInterface.pdf, 5

----------


## CQ SPASE

!           ,     4-6  7-8  - ,      -     , http://yo4hfu.dmon.com/yaesu/YaesuInterface.pdf  :Neutral:  ,    :Super:

----------


## danil245

YAESU FTL-2011     .  ""      .    ADM3202 ( MAX232).     "0" (1.2   13    )      .    ( 12 ).  25 !!!    . TX\RX.         ?      .

----------


## Ham1976

.    pin  MI301    .

----------


## LML

> ,           12  24,    BR93LC56A  DIP8   -   ?


 24     br93lc56a      . 
*93LC66A*  100%.

*  BEEP :* 
   C2033  R2042   BEEP    680  ... 1 .
      .      smd .
  ""       "".

*     :*
  FTL-2011 http://rv6lml.qrz.ru/pro/r7m-1.htm 
 MS-DOS  CE5.

 , RV6LML.

----------

